# NForce2 problems

## paulisdead

Hi, I did an emerge nforce-net, it installs fine, and I can see the NIC's detected in /proc/pci, but it always fails to bring eth0 up when running /etc/init.d/net.eth0, even with the module successfully loaded.  Mobo is an MSI k72NG.  

Also, I can't startx using the nvidia drivers, all I get is a black screen.  It's a ti4200 with the latest nvidia display drivers.  It worked fine with my KT333.  I did change my XF86Config to use nvagp since I switched boards.  using the nv driver that comes with X works, but I need my 3d. I'm not seeing any errors in /var/log/Xfree86.log (or whatever the file was, I'm on another computer right now). 

Pleas help, for some reason putting another NIC in that box isn't working right now either, despite support for it being in my kernel, and it working before upgrading the mobo.

----------

## paulisdead

Well, I tried the Gentoo 1.4 install CD, and it has the same problem with the NIC.

*edit* I got X to start by adding pci=noacpi and pci=biosirq to the append section of my lilo.conf file, but I'm still stuck on the NIC.

----------

## paulisdead

My USB mouse kept locking up, and I'm using the ohci drivers, and built them into the kernel.  I changed the bios to use usb 1.1 instead of 2.0/1.1, and I'll see how it goes.  Still can't get that onboard NIC to work.

BTW, can I get lm_sensors to work with this mobo without using the cvs version of lm_sensors?

*edit, disabling acpi and using biosirq got another NIC to work, though onboard isn't working still.

----------

## taskara

in your bios have you turned the irq assignments to manual rather than auto ?

----------

## paulisdead

I'm using auto, but if I switch to manual, all I'm seeing is the ability to set certain PCI slots (nothing about the integrated devices) to IRQs, and I can reserve certain IRQs, though it doesn't say what I can reserve them for.  The options for each IRQ are PCI Slot or Reserved. 

Does anybody have lm_sensors from portage working on an nforce2, or should I run off to try CVS lm_sensors?

*edit, I'm still getting lockups when using my USB mouse.  Currently I've got it on a ps/2 adaptor.  I'm using OHCI drivers in the kernel, would compiling them as a module work any better?

----------

## occe

ive got lm_sensors 2.7.0 working fine with my nforce2!

just emerged it, and i2c 2.7.0 and did a sensors-detect

----------

## taskara

 *occe wrote:*   

> ive got lm_sensors 2.7.0 working fine with my nforce2!
> 
> just emerged it, and i2c 2.7.0 and did a sensors-detect

 

can u post a little howto? that would be awesome! ta

----------

## taskara

 *paulisdead wrote:*   

> I'm using auto, but if I switch to manual, all I'm seeing is the ability to set certain PCI slots (nothing about the integrated devices) to IRQs, and I can reserve certain IRQs, though it doesn't say what I can reserve them for.  The options for each IRQ are PCI Slot or Reserved. 
> 
> Does anybody have lm_sensors from portage working on an nforce2, or should I run off to try CVS lm_sensors?
> 
> *edit, I'm still getting lockups when using my USB mouse.  Currently I've got it on a ps/2 adaptor.  I'm using OHCI drivers in the kernel, would compiling them as a module work any better?

 

try setting it to manual and leave all the irq settings alone.

try your kernel withOUT acpi

and inserting it as a module will make no difference, it's still the same as being built in, except you can insert it whenever.

hmmm.. what else.. did you compile support for usb2? EHCI ?

have you turned on legacy support for usb mice in the bios?

what else can I think of?... not much for now

----------

## paulisdead

OK, EHCI doesn't seem to want to work at all.

Also, does lm_sensors need acpi?  I emerged i2c and then lm_sensors, and sensors sees I have an nvidia chipset, but it doesn't find anything,  I've had to disable ACPI to get some of my devices working.  I built the kernel without i2c support at all, and used the i2c ebuild.

----------

## taskara

hmm I dunno.. I can only get acpi to work on vanilla sources  :Sad: 

----------

## paulisdead

I had acpi working on every kernel I tried on my Epox 8k3Ae.  I've only tried the gaming-sources on this board, since it has nforce2 IDE support.

----------

## paulisdead

OK, so I got some more time to tinker around with it, and actually swapped for an abit NF7-s, but I'm still having the same problems.  

I got around to setting IRQ management to manual, and that didn't help anything.

Oddly enough, i'm having problems with just about any NIC I put in there.  I have a netgear fa310tx (tulip) which performs just a little under what would be expected.  An Intel Pro 100, that drops packets like mad since changing to the nforce2s.  And the nforce2 onboard NIC doesn't even want to work at all.  Can't figure out what's going on here at all.

As for USB, I'm trying USB, and both ohci and ehci, and HID as modules, and will see if it locks up or not.  It locked up with them built into the kernel, but I saw in another thread someone had luck with them as modules.

----------

## taskara

hmmm sounds very strange to me...

could your network problems be a faulty cable?

or perhaps it's auto negotiating at the wrong speed.. trying to go too fast..

just a thought.

I have no usb problems, OTHER than when I turn my pc on usb doesn't work.

kill the power, turn it back on again and then it all works fine... strange..

----------

## paulisdead

Well i've tried 2 cables and different ports on the hub.  When I have some more time tomorrow I'll try swapping hubs and see what happens, though the windoze boxes on the hub are OK, and this only cropped up after changing to the nforce2 mobos.

So far so good on the USB, but can't be sure yet.  Though it hasn't locked up after a couple hours, so I think I might be OK there.

----------

## paulisdead

The mouse is working great, had X running since before I went to bed last night and it still hasn't locked up.  When I get home from work tonight I'll try messing around with the hubs, when no one else is using the internet.

----------

## paulisdead

I still haven't managed to borrow another hub to test with, but wanted to post this.  If you're having high proc usage with the nvaudio driver, disable any sound servers like esd or arts.

*edit*Well, I finally got around to trying some games, and neither Q3 or UT2003 could access the sound card.  I switched to alsa and all is well.

----------

## paulisdead

OK, so I couldn't get sound with the left speaker in ALSA, so I finally gave up on that and went back to my old SB Live.

I'm still having the problems with the NICs.  The Netgear with Tulip seems to work best right now.  Turned out we did have some problems with the LAN, and we replaced all our cables and one of our hubs and the other boxes are getting downloads about twice as fast as this computer, and pings less than half mine.  It is working better since we replaced everything, but it's far from optimal.  Right now I can ping google from the nforce2 with the netgear nic and gentoo, and get a 100ms response time.  If I go to one of the windoze boxes, and ping www.google.com it comes back around 40ms.  So what gives here?

----------

## trooper82

This may not be entirely relavent but...

 I am having some issues with USB2.0 on my nforce2 board (A7N8X-DLX). I am trying to get a USB printer working, and have concluded that I need EHCI support eneabled in my kernel (gaming-sources), only thing is...... I cannot seem to find it when I "make menuconfig" the kernel. I find OHCI & UHCI, but no EHCI. I suppose I could just set the ports to USB1.1, but I really want to try and get it working both ways, just incase I decide to get an external drive. Any advice you may have is welcome.

----------

## paulisdead

You need OHCI and EHCI.  I had to build USB, OHCI, EHCI, and HID, all as modules, otherwise my mouse would lock up.  So I'd recommend compiling them as modules.  You'll need mass storage support module as well.  Don't forget to put all these in your modules.autoload file.

----------

